
VR therapist helps patients overcome fear of heights in Oxford study - sahin-boydas
https://newatlas.com/vr-therapy-cure-fear-of-heights/55449/
======
iventwind
I dunno for some reason even if I am not scared of heights in my day to day
life VR games sometimes make me scared of it.

